# Safety in case of puncture.



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

In the Motorbikes, and pushbikes we have slime put in.

The new van is a Hobby tag axle, and driving along the motorway the other day, i was wondering how she would handle in a blowout.

Survived one in a Renault car a few years ago, and walked away with just a few bruises.

I know there are loads of conflicting opinions, and systems.

But what systems do you use, have you had a blowout, did it hold up.

Obviously the slime renders the tyre unusable as apparently fitters won't clean them out, but i guess that's the cheaper option when you have six wheels!

It's something I always thought of doing with my previous van but never got around to it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

riverboat2001 said:


> Obviously the slime renders the tyre unusable as apparently fitters won't clean them out, but i guess that's the cheaper option when you have six wheels!


Not obviously Riverboat - fortunately. :wink:

The stuff that can't be cleaned out is the jollop that comes with a little compressor when no spare wheel is fitted to the vehicle. That is a petroleum based compound I think, and once injected it can't easily be removed, so the tyre is a write-off if badly punctured.

Slime (_or more probably you mean Punctureseal or similar_) can be washed out quite easily with water. The fitters might not be very enthusiastic about doing so when the alternative is to flog you a new tyre :roll: , but if necessary lean on the idle toads and call their bluff.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I use Puncturesafe. I telephoned the number on the link here:

http://www.ultraseal.biz/home1.htm
.
and a few minutes later I was contacted by a mobile fitter and a few minutes after that he arrived at my house and did the job for £50.

I've no idea whether it works but have seen the gunk demonstrated and it gives me peace of mind at least.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Tyron safety bands + tyre pressure monitoring. Cannot beat it and it knocked £100.00 off my Insurance.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*safety in case of puncture*

Hi,We had Altraseal fitted to motorhome and trailer,car and the garden tractor,we have had a flat tyre,but that was after the warning from tyrepal monitors,gave us time to get to a safe stopping place,and found we had picked up a piece of metal that was in the wall of the tyre,so i would not be without either.
a mate of mine was coming back from Italy and had a front wheel blowout,he ended up on his side in the fast lane,the vehicle was a write off,but the french police were very good and helpfull,so be warned it does happen and with a motorhome it can take the lower panels out as it drops down,and front is worse than rear as you have a job to steer it.regards H :lol:


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

5years ago i saw a demonstration at the bke show at nec birmingham,
it was for punctureseal.very impressed with the pointed screw driver going into the tyre and when pulled out the sealant sealed the hole immediately. salesperson also said you wont know you have picked a small object up because it wont deflate, and if side walldamaged will control the effect of a blow out.
the salesperson also mentioned all the emergency services use this product.
had it put into motorbike straight away ,
and this as prompted me to get it put into m/h tyres.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

buffallobill said:


> it was for punctureseal.very impressed with the pointed screw driver going into the tyre and when pulled out the sealant sealed the hole immediately. salesperson also said you wont know you have picked a small object up because it wont deflate,


The problem with this is that you could be driving around for weeks, with faulty punctured tyre without knowing, and who knows what could happen later. :!:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been using Puncturesafe in the tyres of my van and bicycles for quite few years now.

I came across it first as a puncture preventative for heavy plant, tractors diggers etc.

It's water based so doesn't prevent tyres being repaired. In my business it reduced down time and costs noticeably.

I think it's worth having it in your tyres but it doesn't absolve you from having to visually check your tyres for nails, damage etc., Alan.


----------

